# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  (دانلود کنید) آموزش ساخت Setup با VisuallStudio

## مهدی رحیم زاده

اینم یه فایل آموزشی 
ببینیدش هر جایی که مشکل داشت یا باید بهتر میشد رو بفرمایید تا کامل کنم و اگه می تونید مطالبی رو که فکر می کنید مهم و خوبه و می تونید رو برام ارسال کنید تا کامل و جامع بشه . 
با تشکر قبلی و فراوان .
اینم لینک دانلود مقاله :
https://barnamenevis.org/attach...2&d=1221416406

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

کسی پیشنهادی برای بهتر شدن مقاله نداره !!!!
منتظرم....
امشب دعا یادتون نره ، التماس دعا

----------


## amin3271

ضمن تشکر از شما دوست عزیز
فکر کنم باید تو پنجره prerequisiets برای گزینه اول و windows installer  نیز تیک رو بزنیم؟
اگه نظری دارید بفرمایید؟

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

> ضمن تشکر از شما دوست عزیز
> فکر کنم باید تو پنجره prerequisiets برای گزینه اول و windows installer نیز تیک رو بزنیم؟
> اگه نظری دارید بفرمایید؟


آره شما درست میگید ، اون بهتره . من اونجا گفتم که هرچیزی رو که نیاز دارید تیک بزنید تا نصب کنه بسته به نیاز برنامه تون ، حالا فرقی نمی کنه که چی باشه . 
موفق باشید .

----------


## hanieh66

چجوری می تونم کاری کنم که دات نت فریمورک رو هم نصب کنه؟
از قسمت prerequirements من گزینه دوم رو می زدم اما بعدش نمی دونم باید چیکار کنم!

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

من که عرض کردم دوست عزیز
شما تو پنجره prerequisiets می تونید اون چیزایی رو که لازم دارید رو انتخاب کنید تا نصب بشه . دات نت 2.0 ، 3.0 و 3.5 رو هم از همون جا می تونید انتخاب کنید . فقط نکته اینه که شما باید از گزینه های پااین این پنجره گزینه دوم رو انتخاب کنید . 
موفق باشید .

----------


## hanieh66

اینو می دونم 
این prerequirement برای اینه که موقع نصب چک کنه ایا مثلا دات نت نصب هست یا نه و خودش که نصب نمی کنه دات نت رو . یا الان من نتونستم اینکارو کنم. حجم ستاپ من 4 مگابایت می شه.
یعنی در واقع خود ستاپ دات نت رو پک نمی کنه فقط موقع نصب گیر می ده که دات نت نصب نیست.
من ستاپ دات نت رو با چه نامی و کجا باید بذارم تا موقع نصب بشناسه و نصب کنه؟

----------


## Alen

> اینو می دونم 
> این prerequirement برای اینه که موقع نصب چک کنه ایا مثلا دات نت نصب هست یا نه و خودش که نصب نمی کنه دات نت رو . یا الان من نتونستم اینکارو کنم. حجم ستاپ من 4 مگابایت می شه.
> یعنی در واقع خود ستاپ دات نت رو پک نمی کنه فقط موقع نصب گیر می ده که دات نت نصب نیست.
> من ستاپ دات نت رو با چه نامی و کجا باید بذارم تا موقع نصب بشناسه و نصب کنه؟


iranmsb عزیز داره میگه که 




> شما تو پنجره prerequisiets می تونید اون چیزایی رو که لازم دارید رو انتخاب کنید تا نصب بشه . دات نت 2.0 ، 3.0 و 3.5 رو هم از همون جا می تونید انتخاب کنید . فقط نکته اینه که شما باید از گزینه های پااین این پنجره گزینه دوم رو انتخاب کنید .


prerequisiets نه prerequirement

----------


## rastinrastini

به نام خدا
سلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان
من با یک پایگاه داده ای که توی sql server developer 2005 ساختم و فقط از طریق کد و sql بهش دسترسی دارم.توی شاخه C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.4\MSSQL\Data ذخیره شده و برنامه ی من توی درایو G هست.چجوری می تونم این پایگاه داده رو هم توی نصب قرارش بدم و وقتی توی دستگاه طرف مقابل نصب شد برنامم درست کار کنه؟
با visual studio 2008 professional برنامه رو نوشتم.
موفق باشید.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## mustafa13

سلام
حال ما اگه بخواهیم موقع نصب بانک اطلاعاتی را نیز attch کنه چه کار باید کردبا تشکر

----------


## taha mahdi

با سلام

اگر در هنگام نصب بخواهيم برنامه‌هاي ديگري مثل adobe reader يا چيز‌هاي ديگري نصب شود چه بايد کرد؟

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

سلام .اگه دوستان توجه داشته باشند ممكن برنامه كه با دانت 3.5 درست شده باشهع روي سيستم هاي كه ويندوز انها سرويس پك 2 هست شايد به سختي نصب بشه و براي راحتي اگه پك 3 وندوز نصب كنيد مشكل حل ميشه حالا سوالم اينه چوري مي تونيم پك 3 بگيم نصب كن؟ ويا بهتر بگم چوطر ميشه يك برنامه دجانبي ديگه را هم نصب كرد؟

----------

